# Dried fruit in MP?



## jenmarie82 (Sep 19, 2008)

Is it possible to put dried fruit and coconut in M&P?


----------



## Deda (Sep 19, 2008)

I made soap about 2 weeks ago with mashed banana and topped it with coconut shreds. 

I will take pics and post them.

EDITED because I only read part of the question - I did CP banana.


----------



## dagmar88 (Sep 19, 2008)

i've also seen dried raisins and cranberries; looks really nice.


----------



## Harlow (Sep 19, 2008)

Tempting , but not a good idea. M&P contains about 10% water so the fruits/veggies would rehydrate & rot.


----------



## dagmar88 (Sep 19, 2008)

@ harlow, i was wondering about that too, but then why does lush use them?







dagmar


----------



## pepperi27 (Sep 19, 2008)

If you look at lush's ingredients they put a lot of additives in their mp so maybe they used something to keep the fruit etc from rotting.


----------



## Harlow (Sep 19, 2008)

Which lush bar(s) were you talking about? I would like to go take a look.

I do know there is a huge diffrence w/ a home crafter placing food in M&P and an established biz making several dozens of scientific formulation setting the soap aside for 6 months & then having labs check them for safty, freshness, etc. We don't have those safety nets.


----------



## Deda (Sep 20, 2008)

Harlow said:
			
		

> I do know there is a huge diffrence w/ a home crafter placing food in M&P and an established biz making several dozens of scientific formulation setting the soap aside for 6 months & then having labs check them for safty, freshness, etc. We don't have those safety nets.



If you check around locally most large areas will have lab testing at a very reasonable cost.  If not there are places you can send your products off for challenge testing.  I think the cost is worth it in the long run.


----------



## Harlow (Sep 20, 2008)

Deda,
Agreed I should not have said small crafters do not have those safety nets, I should have said most won't (pay for) use those safety nets. I would not recommend it unless the crafter is seriously going to get the product lab tested.


----------



## dagmar88 (Sep 20, 2008)

http://www.lush.com/cgi-bin/lushdb/00609?expand=Bath

this is the lush soap i mend, but just look at the comments! i totally understand now why there isn't any mold groing on this soap; the people say the whole soap bar is gone in just three washes, the fruit makes big parts of it crumble away, and then clog the drain   
one woman even says, WITHOUT the fruit, this would be my favorite soap...
not a good idea

dagmar


----------



## Harlow (Sep 20, 2008)

That paarticular bar contains EDTA which is used as a food preservative. I still don't think it's a good idea, as tempting as it may be.

_EDTA 
EDTA is a widely used abbreviation for the chemical compound ethylenediaminetetraacetic acid (and many other names, see table). EDTA refers to the chelating agent with the formula (HO2CCH2)2NCH2CH2N(CH2CO2H)2. This amino acid is widely used to sequester di- and trivalent metal ions (Ca2+ and Mg2+ for example). EDTA binds to metals via four carboxylate and two amine groups. EDTA forms especially strong complexes with Mn(II), Cu(II), Fe(III), Pb (II) and Co(III).[

Chemistry, Pharmacology. ethylenediaminetetraacetic acid: a colorless compound, C10H16N2O8, capable of chelating a variety of divalent metal cations: as a salt used as an anticoagulant, antioxidant, blood cholesterol reducer, food preservative; as a calcium-disodium salt used in the treatment of lead and other heavy-metal poisonings.

EDTA is mostly synthesised from 1,2-diaminoethane (ethylenediamine), formaldehyde (methanal), water and sodium cyanide.[2] This yields the tetra sodium salt, which can be converted into the acidic forms by acidification.

_ The above info is from the wiki.  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/EDTA


----------



## saylee (Aug 7, 2009)

*dried fruit...*

Use Fruit Fresh, its found at walmart. All it is is citric acid and asorbic acid and is often used in canning. Hope that helps!


----------



## bbkimberly (Sep 8, 2009)

*fresh fruit*

I use fresh OJ, lemon and lime juice in my 'lemon-a-peel' soap which is similar (and smells exactly like) lush's Sexy Peel soap. I add no preservatives and it's fine for 5-6 months. No rotting.
I add ground lemon peel as well.

I add fresh fruit to my lotion bars also, without a rotting problem. I guess it's perhaps the hot oils cook the fruit? Not sure, but it's not been a problem for me and I retail the stuff.


----------



## bbkimberly (Sep 8, 2009)

*fresh fruit*

I use fresh OJ, lemon and lime juice in my 'lemon-a-peel' soap which is similar (and smells exactly like) lush's Sexy Peel soap. I add no preservatives and it's fine for 5-6 months. No rotting.
I add ground lemon peel as well.

I add fresh fruit to my lotion bars also, without a rotting problem. I guess it's perhaps the hot oils cook the fruit? Not sure, but it's not been a problem for me and I retail the stuff.


----------

